# Pictures of Older Macs



## ScottW (Aug 17, 2001)

Hello...

I am looking for pictures of older Macintosh models... any models... going all the way back to the Plus...

If you have pictures, please upload them... just post them to this thread. If you have "apple provided" pictures that would be awesome, if you just have digital snaps of an older machine you might have around the house/work, that is fine too.

Thanks!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 17, 2001)

I have em in a resedit file that I created...
there is a web site that deals with apple history, I will try to find a link to it and post it 


Admiral


----------



## endian (Aug 17, 2001)

www.lowendmac.com

www.apple-history.com


----------



## WoLF (Sep 15, 2001)

i have one of these!


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 28, 2001)

Sweet! is that an MacTV or something? I remember my friend had a black macintosh and he could watch tv on it.

BTW, I recently painted my Macintosh LC black, and gave it a coat of lacqur, and it looks SWEET.

I'll post em as soon as I find the pictures.

PS: Admin, if you want pictures, just do a search on ebay, there are usually pictures of the *oddest* apple stuff I've ever seen!


----------



## anerki (Oct 3, 2001)

I think that guy has a 5500, they were all-in-one machines with a built-in TV card  Nice machines for playing Playstation when you're not home  but slow as hell too bad ...

I have at my disposal a
G4, iMac, 5300ce, 2x Performa 630, Macintosh IIcx, 2 or 3 Apple IIs, Powerbook 180/190 (I don't remember, I don't use it anymore ..., Classic II and some other equipment  Also, I'm a proud owner of a Quicktake 200, they suck, but they're kinda cute 

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## Smash (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm dreaming having a classic.... if somebody knows...

On my side, I got:

A G4 cube with an apple display 17 (not the flat one, the good one), a power book 5300cs, a 8100, a 6100 and a lc 475 ... these are mine.

At the Office i'm working on G4 bi-450, also have a beige G3, an iMac 300 and 8200 running as a mail server for the hole company !! WHO can tell me about a wintel PeeeCeee as old and still running as a server ???

I really love Macs too much ....

        Smash


----------



## anerki (Oct 19, 2001)

Actually, it's very easy to use a 486 as a mail server, just run Linux on it. No GUI needed if you don't want it but at a friend's house we made a PC into a stable and 'fast' machine just by installing an old version of RedHat (I think it's Redhat, not sure ...) 

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## Smash (Oct 19, 2001)

That's exactly what I said ... I said wintel !!! 

And this mac's also a FTP server .. Mouhahaha

evrything is easy with Linux .... even Compaq can be a great server running on Linux ;o)))


       Smash


----------



## anerki (Oct 19, 2001)

Sorry, misread that one :-(

.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

I have 2 redEdit files (total of about 16Mb) with photos of macs, NeXTs, Ataris, Amigas, LOTS of OS screenshots, and concept designs lol ... anyone interested  ?


Admiral


----------



## anerki (Oct 19, 2001)

Me me me me!!!!

.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

I am in the process of adding a few things that were lost when I installed OS X.

PM me your email and by monday I will mail you (just make sure that your mail can handle BIG files, I know yahoo has a 6MB limit)


Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Oct 19, 2001)

We have a Mac Classic at work (Black and White - no colour) that just sits there and looks cute. All it does is run a screensaver as a little welcome sign to our business. It is running Mac OS 7.1 and has an amazing uptime


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 21, 2001)

I only performs at 33 Mhz.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 22, 2001)

Here is a sample of some of my old Macs, I currently own the following systems: Mac IIcx, Quadra 700, Quadra 900, Quadra 950, PowerBook Duo 280, PowerBook Duo 280c, and a Power Mac 7100.

Some of these can be seen in these photos, but they are all in operation currently. I could take them out and take photos of them against a white background if you need them. Just let me know.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

I have the resEdit files with me, if someone has a mail account that can handle 14Mb just drop me a line


----------

